# Convert a pedal to true bypass



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

Anyone know where I can get some schematics for this?

Specifically i'm looking to convert a Ibanez TS-9, and a MXR Microamp.

I also need to know where I can get the DPDT switch, possibly somewhere I can get to in Toronto?


Thanks!


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

TS9 might be a little tricky as they are similar to the Boss pedals, the switch is only a momentary switch unlike the 3PDT switches. The unit requires a toggle to turn it on and off.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

All the true bypass pedals I've seen have 3PDT switches in them, if there's an LED.

Keeley sells a Looper pedal which will take the pedals completely out of your signal chain when not in use. I'd probably go with something like that rather than messing with micro-switches.

http://www.robertkeeley.com/product.php?id=23

Songbird may sell the Fulltone 3PDT switch, but I don't know if it will fit in your pedals.


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

i've seen pictures of TS9 pedals with the switch on the top of the pedal.. it will require drilling into the case and mounting the switch that way.


----------



## elcabong (Mar 6, 2006)

There is some info on the TS-9 and true bypass on the Geofex site http://www.geofex.com/Article_Folders/TStech/tsxtech.htm


----------

